# UCI & Club Time Trials



## Tin Pot (22 Feb 2017)

Club time trials are regulated by UCI aren't they?


----------



## S-Express (22 Feb 2017)

Club time trials in the UK are regulated by CTT..


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Club time trials in the UK are regulated by CTT..


Cheers

Do UCI regulations have any significance to club time trials at all?


----------



## S-Express (22 Feb 2017)

Some do, some don't - depends which ones you're thinking of really. There's a useful discussion on the TT forum here: http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=101508


----------



## zizou (23 Feb 2017)

Most open TTs in Scotland are UCI rules (as are the BC national chanps) although there are now some CTT events too which seems to confuse some riders - they are allowed things in CTT events whether it be clothing, kit or position that arent allowed and has seen a some riders disqualified for infringements


----------



## frank9755 (24 Feb 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Cheers
> 
> Do UCI regulations have any significance to club time trials at all?


In England, no.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2017)

As said nope. A friend of mine who'd be doing club time trials and opens (both not governed) had to change his set up quite a bit when he qualified for the UCI Amateur World Champs.


----------

